# punk equals....



## agony (Dec 25, 2010)

fashion be an individual....


----------



## wizehop (Dec 25, 2010)

a clothing style - most people are too shallow to really understand punk...same goes with the train hopper "look", if you don't dress like a train hopper you don't belong on the rails. End of the day 99% people only go by style, weak if you ask me but its how it is.


----------



## xbocax (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't see it as weak, wanting to belong is a human condition. Tribesman for the most part would all generally share something in common as far as some form of decoratory form of clothing or fashion ware in order to distinguish themselves from others. Its no different in our society except that in such a booming and empty industrial society the people that we may carry the same views with may be far and wide and not necessarily the people we live with or even close to. It's somewhat of a survival tactic passed down from history. We dress in some way or another with who we would like to align ourselves with. 

If I really like the idea of anarchy and hopping trains and gardening and food not bombs I might choose to wear a black bandana around my neck, some nice sturdy over alls, and maybe a leatherman tool on my side. This would attract others that may carry the same views in situation where I may be traveling or seeking a mate or allies. 

I find it awesome that in the various underground communities Ive run into that just from a brief scan I can say Im poretty sure those kids could help me out, or I bet that girls awesome etc etc. 

Now This may not be the case for some or maybe most and they just adopt the look in order to piss of their parents and live out their high school days or so but thaTs just natural in that portion of a developmental stage for a human. Don't get me wrong I'll judge away with the rest without even catching myself but if I get a chance to sit down and think bout it dis what I come up wif haha.


----------



## xbocax (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh yes and you should never judge a book by its cover of course but again its a survival tactic that just makes things a little easier.


----------



## wizehop (Dec 25, 2010)

The notion of wanting to belong is not what I meant weak, What Im talking about is how some people judge others by what they wear..IE you have to dress a certain way to be punk, or you have to look a certain way to be a train hopper. The concept of being punk isnt necessarily in what you wear, but most people would only go by that. Just like how people would look down on you as uneducated/drug addicted criminal because you dress like a train hopping punk....


----------



## xbocax (Dec 25, 2010)

ya i agree to fully judge others upon a clothing style is naturally dumb or to fully judge yourself but theres the flipside wear little judgments may help you to engage or avoid the right people


----------



## agony (Dec 25, 2010)

intelligent responses although this was more or less a joke:zombieface:
punk to me is a mind state more than your clothes


----------



## Mouse (Dec 25, 2010)

punk equals...

me punching you in the face for this dumb thread


----------



## agony (Dec 25, 2010)

thats pretty punk fucking punk


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 25, 2010)

Punks are straight men who perform homosexual acts for pay. Why all the confusion?


----------



## ChikhaiBardo (Dec 25, 2010)

Beegod Santana said:


> Punks are straight men who perform homosexual acts for pay. Why all the confusion?


 
Truth.


----------



## lowerarchy (Jan 5, 2011)

Punk is merely knup.com.br, but spelled backwards, which is weird because knup is Brazil's finest purveyor of... whatever weird shit knup sells. 


THE MORE YOU KNOW!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 2, 2011)

"To me, punk rock means encouraging bikes not cars
To me, It means being sad when you can't see the stars at nightttttt!!!"


----------



## Magma (Feb 2, 2011)

Punk Culture is worldwide, transmitted entirely by
word of mouth and home-produced literature and music, from one small
community to the next, all over the globe. what's more folk than that?
of course, since it's inception, punk has constantly battled those who
wish to distill it's communal feeling down to a series of easily
marketable aesthetics. In many ways this mimics the way radicals of the
60s folk revival had to battle their sounds and spirit being scraped
off by milquetoast acts like the kingston trio. It's not a very
difficult connection to make, and since the beginning of the punk days
there has been a small folk subculture within it(Atilla the Stockbroker
anyone?). Over the past few years a growing number of punk artists have
challenged themselves to re-enter the folk music soundscape, combining
sounds from multi-faceted history of punk with the irish, old-time,
county blues and gypsy styles of their ancestors, not to mention those
of folk icons like woody guthrie and leonard cohen.
In the abandoned
buildings, alleyways, and back-to-the land projects of the northwest
there brews a new breed of bands, that may not sound much like each
other, but share a common geneology and a distinct community. these
bands utilize the d.i.y. approach of true punk rock, playing house
shows or illegally in parking lots, silkscreening their own
merchandise, playing their music with the fervency and passion of punks.

-Jack


----------



## wildboy860 (Feb 2, 2011)

Punks is Hippies!!!!


----------



## streetlight (Feb 2, 2011)

Always loved this quote...

"Punk is the catalyst that binds us who do not feel a part of mainstream society. We see the mistakes of mainstream politics and the oppression that is the end result of society's unwritten laws and feel no connection to it. We create our own scene and our own lifestyle, and see no race, no color, no sexual orientation, or gender bias. Our bond is our music and lifestyle, and this is what kept the punk movement alive for the past 30 years and will keep it alive for the years to come. " -Mike Virus

Also i totally agree with you Xbocax on the whole fashion aspect of punk/hopping/whatever the hell your style is.


----------



## wildboy860 (Feb 2, 2011)

hmm.... It sounds alot like the hippy movement!


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 2, 2011)

punks are pretty cool guys, they fuck da system and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## beat_tramp (Feb 14, 2011)

Whatchoo said!!


----------



## beat_tramp (Feb 14, 2011)

Thats was supposed to be a reply to this quote "Punks are straight men who perform homosexual acts for pay. Why all the confusion?"


----------

